# I love Uncle Ted



## SuperD (Jul 17, 2009)

*Ted for Pres*

Common sense still alive in America! (in some places)


----------



## Eric Cartman (Mar 5, 2008)

*Common sense*

Unfortunately, it is not in our government....


----------



## huntonly (Aug 6, 2009)

Couldn't have put it any better


----------



## drenalinhunter1 (Feb 6, 2009)

uncle ted gets kinda wierd in his spiritual stuff, but he is the coolest hunter out there, if he was president the country would be a better place


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

Ted Nugent VS. OBAMA in a boxing ring to see whos ways are better


----------



## mrklean (May 26, 2009)

ted is the man


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

What a GREAT defender of our RIGHTS!
God bless him!


----------



## FedSmith (Jul 27, 2009)

*My Man!*

This should be run every hour on the hour until Ted puts out a 

"Newgent Of The Week".

I would campaign for him for president to the DEATH!:shade:


----------



## FedSmith (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey, YBuck, get yer own damn avatar. Mine's taken. Myeah.


----------



## MassDriver (Dec 3, 2007)

drenalinhunter1 said:


> uncle ted gets kinda wierd in his spiritual stuff, but he is the coolest hunter out there, if he was president the country would be a better place


It will seem less weird to you if understood in the correct context. 
Nugent is a passionate person, and does not speak in platitudes. His experience in the outdoors manifest itself in a very emotional sense, as he sees his very existence intertwined with hunting, and the death of prey. He reveres the kill and in a very practical way, obtains his enlightenment, spirituality as it were, by recognizing the transfer of one life into another.
Muir, Roosevelt and others wrote of this in different fashions, as do many people who actually live that lifestyle. Giving up yourself to the natural progression of life. Most of us feel it as a sadness of the death of an animal, preceded by the success of the hunt. Average folks interpret this as an emotion, Ted experiences it as part of his being. I'm sure some see a chasm between their "faith", mainly Christianity, and the spiritual ties of the natural condition. Far from it, the relationship is fused.
Brent.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

drenalinhunter1 said:


> uncle ted gets kinda wierd in his spiritual stuff, but he is the coolest hunter out there, if he was president the country would be a better place


I 2nd that for sure!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

MassDriver said:


> It will seem less weird to you if understood in the correct context.
> Nugent is a passionate person, and does not speak in platitudes. His experience in the outdoors manifest itself in a very emotional sense, as he sees his very existence intertwined with hunting, and the death of prey. He reveres the kill and in a very practical way, obtains his enlightenment, spirituality as it were, by recognizing the transfer of one life into another.
> Muir, Roosevelt and others wrote of this in different fashions, as do many people who actually live that lifestyle. Giving up yourself to the natural progression of life. Most of us feel it as a sadness of the death of an animal, preceded by the success of the hunt. Average folks interpret this as an emotion, Ted experiences it as part of his being. I'm sure some see a chasm between their "faith", mainly Christianity, and the spiritual ties of the natural condition. Far from it, the relationship is fused.
> Brent.


I agree...very cool stuff


----------



## black_ice_84 (May 16, 2008)

needs to rn for president next term, i know ill vote for him


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Amen!!*

It seems like common sense, but the lawmakers just don't get it. They care more about the rights of the offenders than the rights of the victims. May be why states/cities with the most restrictive gun laws have the worst violent crime rates.


----------



## terry williams (Mar 10, 2009)

Nugent for President? Which country?


----------

